# sound effects



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there a sound decoder out there that simulates a coupling sound ?Very interested.
thank you in advance.
regards,
tr1


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think most of the sound decoders have the coupler sound. Tsunamis do and both my BLI paragon2 engines have it. I have a digitrax sound decoder but have not installed it yet so I don't know if digitrax does. I would bet it does.


----------



## hirailer (Oct 24, 2013)

My Railpro does

Mel


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ah, those memories of coupler sounds....

As a kid, we lived a few blocks from the Illinois Central
coal switching yard. On a warm summer night, with the
windows open, you would hear the stacatto banging of
30 or 40 empty hopper cars one after the other as 
they are being coupled into a train by a switcher. 

Don


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

My Soundtraxx has it.


----------



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

My two digitrax ones in n scale have those sounds. I have it set so that when back or going forward and I make the switch to stop it makes the sound like the couplers hitting together. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

The MTH SD70Ace also has a sound of the slack coming out of the couplers when the loco starts moving. Ya toggle it on with F11 when the loco is stopped and it waits until ya start to move it.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

my Bachmann DCC / Tsunami factory installed sound decoders on HO 4-4-0 Modern, and On30 Forney both use F7 for coupler sound, my aftermarket Tsunami uses F12


----------



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

Not to change subject or anything. But I had to reset my decoder after messing with speed steps and now I can't get the sounds back. Its a digitrax decoder on a zephyr controller. Does anyone know how to get it back? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First step...make sure it wasn't accidentally turned off (F8)...it has happened to me and others.
Then,try a second reset...sometimes not all CV's get re-written properly.Volume CV may be de-activated.


----------

